# PCI SLtot Belegung per Software herausfinden



## Passer (14. März 2007)

Nabend,

gibt es ein Tool, mit dem man die Belegung der PCI-Slots herausfinden kann?

Ich bräuchte dies für einen Remote Rechner, bei dem ich wissen muss, in welchem Slot Karten sind (am besten noch, was für Karten).
Everest hat zwar einen entsprechenden Punkt dafür, aber leider sind lt dessen alle meine Slots frei, was nicht stimmt.

Bei SiSoft Sandra und Dr.Hardware suche ich diesen Punkt vergeblich (damit kann ich nur herausfindenl, was, aber nicht wo etwas verbaut ist)

MfG
Passer


----------



## Anime-Otaku (14. März 2007)

Nur zur Vollständigkeit...unter Linux würde man lspci aus dem Paket pciutils benutzen


----------

